# What are some of the best free security toolkits.



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

I am preforming a network security assessment and I have Linux and need to know the best free or open source tools.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Typical Linux user doesn't install any security programs. They scan after the fact.
Not a recommendation. Just what is.


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

Well just put simply I am looking for a free toolkit or tools to preform a network security assessment.

I would like please a list of free tools or a good toolkit I can use.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

SecTools.Org Top Network Security Tools


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In JMPC link Aircrack is mentioned. It's fine for checking the vulnerability of your wireless network. Other uses are illegal.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you want, but here you go. It was made by a friend of mine.

QBurst - PenQ Security Testing Browser Bundle


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Kali Linux contains numerous tools for Pen-Testing, this is from the creators of Backtrack, which is no longer maintained.
http://www.kali.org/


----------



## FullyTorqued (Apr 17, 2014)

Corday said:


> Typical Linux user doesn't install any security programs. They scan after the fact.
> Not a recommendation. Just what is.


This is true. Although if you really want one to scan over your network along with your computer, I recommend McAfee. It gets the job done for me.


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

*how are the tools different from different assessments*

So I am gathering tools for my network security assessment. How are they different from an application security assessment, or wireless security assessment.


----------

